# Can I have some positive vibes please - last clomid month!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Cheeky aren't I !! 

Tonight I take my last ever Clomid tablets as this is my last month on them after 18 months on and off. Unfortunately, after this month we're in limbo until IVF which could be another 2 years 

please send me as much PMA, positive vibes and babydust that you can to help me this month 



xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

anything for you sweetness  

         

     

   


I am gonna pray tonight that you get a   you so deserve it hun!!!!!!


Sarah


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It would be my pleasure. I have already sent my list to santa and your on it chick                                                   

Sal xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot. Sending you lots and lots of                                                          

Really hope this does the trick for you and this is your lucky month.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My lovely flowerpot.......

      

           

                             

K
xxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Flower


lots of luck and babydust for this month                                                  


strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Flower

I'm sending you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much    for this month chuck - to the moon and back in fact!

Good luck hon - you deserve it!!









                       

lol

S
xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD AND MORE  
       
     
     
       
      
    

Love olive22


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi    

Sending you loads and loads and loads of positive thoughts and sticky vibes

                   

         

         


Take care hunny
Natasha xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck Flower, sending you oodles of     for a  
                  
                                                   

Sam xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww thanks girls, I'm really choked   
I wish each of you lots of good luck too xxxxxx
     

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot it's my last cycle too and I have everything crossed for you too!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Flower,

Huge              vibes coming your way!!

Good luck!!  Jo xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Here you go flower honey......

           

       

       

Lots of love

Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Cmon flower sendin you all the love and luck in the world.


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

I am stapleing all that sticky babydust all over you hunni, really do send every positive vibe ever good luck hunni 

love Lisa


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

I am keeping everything crossed for you Flower honey, you sooooo deserve a  .

keep positive, we are all right behind you      

Lillyanne xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, I so hope this is your month, I have everything crossed for you, sending you lots of

                       

            

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww  girls you're the best xxxx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck to all you girls esp on your last month of Clomid!

Dont give up hope yet:

I had had 5 months of Clomid, none of which worked and had surgery appointment booked 2 weeks after AF due on cycle 6 for endometrial cyst removal on left ovary and endo removal elsewhere inside plus appointment booked for discussion at IVF clinic as this was my next stop.  I only took my sixth and final cycle so I could say to doctor in all honesty that I completed 6 months of treatment but didnt think after this long that it would actually work.  Three days before AF due, I was in really bad mood with DH that morning , so bad that I thought AF coming.  I bought a test on the way home cos I always tested a few days before even though I felt like ****.  It was positive!  Cancelled surgery and IVF appointment and scheduled early scan with ob/gynae!  I now have 7 weeks to go til baby due so dont give up hope just yet!


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Flowerpot, you never know what tomorrow will bring. Sending you loads of                               

                               

all the best shara X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Best of luck FlowerPot     
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you  

xxxxx


----------

